# Prevacid/Gastritis/GERD question



## MexicoWasn'tWorthIt (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi!I had my endoscope yesterday and two biopsies were taken--one of esophgus, one of stomach. Both are inflammed. The biopsy of the stomach was to rule out infection like H phlori.I've been on Prevacid for about 5 weeks now. The dr. said it looks like the GERD is healing from the endoscope but from the pix he showed me, it is still there. Does anyone take Prevacid for gastritis (this started for me after a bad stomach illness caught in Mexico)? How long does it take to work? I took this medicine last year for a spell and relt my fingers/toes tingle. Hasn't happened this time thankfully....Thank you for any help!


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

I'm also taking Prevacid and have been for a couple of months. It seemed to work at first but now I don't feel like it's doing much for me. Of course, I was bad and stopped taking it for a few days. From what I've read on here, it's not a good idea to just stop taking it but to do it a little at a time. Now my stomach is bothering me a lot, so I'm determined to continue taking it and see what happens.Do you also have IBS? It seems like that goes along with GERD. I finally found something to help my IBS (digestive enzymes) and now need to stick with Prevacid. I've read on the forum that a lot of people have good luck with Nexium also. Maybe that would work better for you.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

from what i read ppi's takes about 4-8 weeks to work.... Your doctor said its healing so thats good news. Thats means its working. Just stick to it until it is fully healed. I dont think its a good idea to stop it right away EVEN if its healed. If you are going to do that, you have to do it gradually or you might suffer the "rebound".


----------

